# Ming Xi at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (10x)



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*
Runway*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Süss :thx: dir


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke für ming


----------



## fixofoxi (17 Nov. 2015)

leckeres BonBon...vielen Dank für die Super Bilder


----------

